# Storm Blown Awning



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

I arrived here at Old Mill Stream CG in Lancaster Pa yesterday, just moments before a bad storm did, only to find my newest camping neighbor with his awning wrapped over the top of his brand new 28KRS (I have a soft spot for anyone with the same OB as mine), and the mounting bracket ripped out of the lamination and the lamination pealed back a little bit. The awning hardware was in peices, and this new Outback owner was miffed and a little stunned at the surprise of 'Ole Mother Nature. We quickly scrambled to his aid to remove what was left of his awning and hardware before the heart of this serious storm arrived. We got the harware off and secured the remainder as the Heavens opened up with a downpoor and 40+ mph winds. After the storm passed we remove the rest of the awning and now he's a new member of Outbackers.com! Luckily he has insurance and will be covered for the damage. We almost suffered a similar fate on the last trip we were on to Ashland WV ATV Resort @ Hatfield/McCoys ATV Trails 2 weeks ago. Turns out they live about 10 miles from me... such a small world.. we were Outback neighbors before we even got here and didn't even know it!!
Eric


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

How did e have the legs set? To the ground or still attached to the trailer??


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Just Add Dirt said:


> I arrived here at Old Mill Stream CG in Lancaster Pa yesterday, just moments before a bad storm did, only to find my newest camping neighbor with his awning wrapped over the top of his brand new 28KRS (I have a soft spot for anyone with the same OB as mine), and the mounting bracket ripped out of the lamination and the lamination pealed back a little bit. The awning hardware was in peices, and this new Outback owner was miffed and a little stunned at the surprise of 'Ole Mother Nature. We quickly scrambled to his aid to remove what was left of his awning and hardware before the heart of this serious storm arrived. We got the harware off and secured the remainder as the Heavens opened up with a downpoor and 40+ mph winds. After the storm passed we remove the rest of the awning and now he's a new member of Outbackers.com! Luckily he has insurance and will be covered for the damage. We almost suffered a similar fate on the last trip we were on to Ashland WV ATV Resort @ Hatfield/McCoys ATV Trails 2 weeks ago. Turns out they live about 10 miles from me... such a small world.. we were Outback neighbors before we even got here and didn't even know it!!
> Eric


Had a newbe bring in a 35' Motorhome next to me at camp earlier this month and after getting it leveled up opened up the awning. I had mine opened but then saw a storm coming and went out and closed it up as fast as I could (learned the hard way with an awning being blown over the top of a popup one time). After getting mine stowed away, I looked over and watched his awning arms moving back and forth, he had not tighten the support arms and had not thought to check on what the storm could do to his $100,000 RV. I ran him down and helped him get it stowed just before the storm hit. I also had to help him get a full flush out of the black tank when it took it over and dumped the tanks, had to do it twice during the week because his DW insisted in allowing the water to run as she gave her baby a bath, ran thru 80 gal. in less than 2 days. The bad thing is this guy should have known better, he use to deleiver RV's for a living and was thinking about buy some to rent out.

I do think it would be great to have an automatic electric awning to take the worry out of having it out. I had left mine out a couple of times during the weeks at camp because of all of the rain, but I was at the camper and it was just a rain and not a storm. Even then, the least flapping and I was out there in the rain stowing it away.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I think electric awnings are becoming a standard item. Even the low, low eind trailers I pull have elec awnings anymore. They have all been 2010's though.

I agree, they are a neat item.

Maybe your friend can get an elec awning for same price as the manual type. The prices have really come down on them.

Carey


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> How did e have the legs set? To the ground or still attached to the trailer??


He had it attached to the trailer
E


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Just don't go off and leave the electric one's down. Freak storms abound in rural Missouri!!!


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Only problem is the cheap electric ones most companies are using have their drawbacks. Do a search on here and you will read a few of them.

They are improving them, but originally with the restrictions the manufacturer put on them, they were a sunshade only and couldn't even be left open in the rain.

We also like to hang lights on ours, and most of the electrics do not have the accessory channel in them, or they cannot hold the weight. Also hanging things on them would reduce the "just flip a switch" ease of use.

So if you don't want to sit under it in the rain, and don't want to hang lights, they can be great. I think I will stick with my manual for now.


----------

